# Udder problems



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

My doe kidded April 7th. She has never had a full udder and now her teats have turned dark as well as the area around the teats. She is letting one of the kids nurse, but we've been feeding two, because she won't let them nurse. Could she have an infection or something? I've been giving her nutridrench. She has not lost her appetite and doesn't seem sick at all. But her udder just doesn't look right to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I too have this same question. My ft'er has bruised looking teats and the twins are pretty rough when nursing. She only lets them nurse for a little bit, then shrugs them off. Don't mean to barge in on your question, was just doing a search for "dark udders" and yours came up. I'll be anxious to see what answers you get!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Does the udder feel hot? cold? hard? 

What color exactly, does it look like its bruised or is it darker than that? 

Does milk come out of both side when you try to milk her? What does it look like? Lumpy, clumpy, stringy? 

What color is the lmilk? tinged with blood? clear?

She could have mastitis.


----------



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

Bleatinghearts: no problem, that is what this forum is for. I'm just so thankful to have a place to ask questions. I'm so new at goat herding.

In answer to crocee: The only way I can think of explaining it is that her bag and teats were evenly pink. and now her teats and around her teats, about 1/4 of the way up her bag is dark. I have not been milking her because I didn't think she had enough milk to take care of her kids. Her bag has never been tight with milk and she has looked kind of scraggly. I've been giving her nutridrench and I wormed her after she kidded and again about a week ago. She doesn't act like she is feeling bad and still has a normal appetite. I will take pictures today and try to get them posted tonight. I have to be gone all day today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah... getting a pic will help alot....I hope it isn't gangrene mastitis.... :hug:


----------



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

Here a picture of my doe. What do you think? I'm thinking her coat is not looking healthy either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It doesn't look right.... I recommend ...taking her in to the vet and have them look at her.....if it is the beggining of gangrene mastitis ...it is better to catch it early........that is nasty stuff and is so damaging..... :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If there is no problems with the way her udder feels(ie its not hot, cold, hard or lumpy) then I'd say there is no problem, we've had a few who's teats turned dark after they started nursing kids, and a few who turned dark after we started milking them by hand.


----------

